# Armar transmisor fm 180 mhz.



## ADD (Abr 26, 2009)

hola a todos, hace tiempo que leo este foro y ahora tengo una inquietud con respecto a un transmiisor de la frecuencia mencionada anteriormente, lo que sucede es quer necesito un circuito que sea capaz de transmitir en un rango de 182.200Mhz. no lo he encontrado solo he encontrado hasta 108 Mhz.
quisiera saber si es posible construirlo.
saludos


----------



## electrodan (Abr 26, 2009)

Si, es posible construirlo.


----------



## ADD (Abr 27, 2009)

para poder obtener esa frecuencia con precision obligadamente necesito controlar el vco con un pll? o sera suficiente con algun cristal?
ahi algun diagrama por ahi que trasmita esa frecuencia?
saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

No, no es necesario usar un PLL. Para que necesitas transmitir en esa frecuencia? Cuanta potencia necesitas?
Básicamente necesitarías construir un oscilador modulado en fm, y un amplificador según tus necesidades.


----------



## ADD (Abr 27, 2009)

gracias por responder.
Necesito trasmitir a esa frecuencia porque tengo un receptor que funciona a esa, es un receptor shure lx-1 y me falta el trasmisor, es de poca potencia, lo usaria para reemplazar el cable que conecta un instrumento musical con un amplificador en un escenario.
cualquier sugerencia o esquematico sera bienvenido.
saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

Ya veo, es un circuito onda "micrófono inalámbrico". (Ya estaba pensando que sería para interferir con la frecuencia aeronáutica militar, o alguna de esas cosas, creo que soy un poco desconfiado).  
Bueno,yendo al grano: necesitarías usar uno de los circuitos comunes de fm, pero cambiándole la frecuencia (modificando el circuito LC). También tendrías que ver que el transmisor que vallas a hacer de un sonido aceptable.


----------



## ADD (Abr 28, 2009)

vale muchas gracias por mi inquietud, quisiera saber si este circuito http://pira.cz/entx4.htm se le puede modificar la frecuencia para que llegue 180.200 Mhz.
lo encontre muy bueno.
saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

Como poder se podría, pero la verdad ese lo veo innecesariamente complejo. (Tiene pll y aparentemente, frecuencímetro integrado.)
Además, esa potencia es demasiado exagerada como para lo que quieres. Con cualquier transmisor de mas de dos transistores llegás a mas de cien metros.
Desconozco las características del receptor, y de cuanta calidad quieres la conexión, pero para un micrófono inalámbrico un oscilador de cuarzo sirve y sobra en estabilidad. Y cambiar un simple cristal, es mas fácil que modificar mucho un circuito.
Yo me inclinaría por ver si uno de esos comunitos que están como destacados en el foro, tienen la calidad que necesitás. Si eso no te sirve, buscas uno un poco mas decente con un cristal, y ahí le cambiás la frecuencia.


----------



## ADD (Abr 28, 2009)

o sea me sirve este trasmisor?

http://fmtvguide.blogspot.com/2008/09/vhf-video-transmitter-60-200-mhz.html

saludos.


----------



## ADD (Abr 28, 2009)

ADD dijo:
			
		

> o sea me sirve este trasmisor?
> 
> http://fmtvguide.blogspot.com/2008/09/vhf-video-transmitter-60-200-mhz.html
> 
> saludos.



tambien encontre este:
http://radiofrequencycircuit.blogspot.com/2008/06/simple-fm-transmitter-with-single.html


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

El primero no te sirve, transmite en AM. El segundo puede ser (pero habría que ver si cumple con los requisitos de calidad). Querías hacer uno con pll y pantallita y ahora ponés uno de un solo transistor?  
Te recomiendo leer "Comparativa de emisores de FM". (creo que era así el título) Está en destacados.
Cuanta fidelidad esperás del sistema?


----------



## ADD (Abr 28, 2009)

me fui a los extremos parece 
 mm fidelidad..... no se.. mientras mejor calidad de audio se pueda mejor.
¿como sabes que trasmite am? 
gracias por responderme.
voy a revisar el link
saludos.


----------



## diego_z (Abr 28, 2009)

ADD dijo:
			
		

> vale muchas gracias por mi inquietud, quisiera saber si este circuito http://pira.cz/entx4.htm se le puede modificar la frecuencia para que llegue 180.200 Mhz.
> lo encontre muy bueno.
> saludos.


 esye yo lo tengo armado y si no tenes el cristal de 6,4 o 3,2 mhz no creo que lo agas funcionar bien , para lleverlo a 180 mhz tambien deberias modificar el asm que es batsante aspero


----------



## electrodan (Abr 28, 2009)

ADD dijo:
			
		

> me fui a los extremos parece
> mm fidelidad..... no se.. mientras mejor calidad de audio se pueda mejor.
> ¿como sabes que trasmite am?
> gracias por responderme.
> ...


Yo me refería a este =>http://fmtvguide.blogspot.com/2008/09/vhf-video-transmitter-60-200-mhz.html
Dice que es de video, el video se modula en AM.
El circuito oscilador es el mismo que el del emisor de FM, pero la forma de modulación no. (tampoco estoy seguro de que eso module solo en AM, pero creo que si...)
Así que viendo que no necesitás una gran calidad de audio, yo provaría con unos de esos que hay por aca en el foro.


----------



## ADD (May 5, 2009)

ok gracias por las aclaraciones, ya encontre que transmisor armar, estuve leyendo un post de tecnideso y me parecio bastante bueno por tener buenas criticas, una vez que encuente el bf199 lo armo y posteo.

saludos.


----------



## ADD (Jun 7, 2009)

arme el transmisor y me funciono a la primera, lo que si es que obviamente la señal no es optima, el receptor inalambrico me dijo que la señal le llega y con harta ganancia, pero el problema es que es muy bajo nivel y con mucho ruido de fondo, la solucion es calcular el largo de las antenas y apantallarlo? que antena me recomiendan? la frecuencia es 182.2 Mhz.
lo calcule como 1/4 de longitud de onda y me dio 20 cm. estara esto correcto? la "tierra" de la antena como seria?
cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida.
saludos.


----------



## ADD (Jun 10, 2009)

estuve averiguando y lo que debo hacer es colocarle un limitador/compresor de señal para que no se me enmascare el ruido de fondo.
voy a construirle uno de la siguiente pagina: http://pira.cz/hyperlme.htm 
sale uno que se ve muy bueno, apenas lo ponga en funcionamiento posteare los resultados.
saludos.


----------



## DavidGuetta (Sep 19, 2009)

solo modifica la bobina osciladora de cualquier tx fm  dandole 1 a 2 vueltas en ves de 5
y el capacitor que va entre el colector y emisor ponele un capacitor de 2pf..


----------

